# Exposed basement ceiling sprayed black DIY



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Nicely done! It is all the rage these days. I've done two of them in the last couple months. One, black, one gray. I think the trend is here to stay.


----------



## joseph.k (Mar 9, 2016)

Hope so, I'm not changing it any time soon, lol. Cheers

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks sharp. I like the modern/contemporary look.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks good. This is what I'm planning for my basement ceiling as well. 

For the can lights, you just sprayed the cans & frames? Are they IC rated? I'd be a bit worried about burning off the paint...


----------



## joseph.k (Mar 9, 2016)

Nick DIY said:


> Looks good. This is what I'm planning for my basement ceiling as well.
> 
> For the can lights, you just sprayed the cans & frames? Are they IC rated? I'd be a bit worried about burning off the paint...


They are IC rated, haven't had any issues with the paint burning at all... just make sure u mask the outlet. Good luck, looks even better in person...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT2LEARN (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

That looks really good  I always like how much higher the ceiling feels.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks good... don't see it too often as many older houses have less than 2x10 joists so they have to cover it with 1/2" drywall against fire, per Code*: 
#4*; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_5_sec001.htm

That, and one should always check with their HO Insurance carrier as they may require it per local amendments to the code, and not cover it if ever a claim.... Wood 2x joists have a 8-12 minute burn time--- double that with 1/2" drywall.

Note, the joists above the stairs have a pipe running perpendicular to them, drilled very low to the bottom of joists-check for 2" of meat left, per code- otherwise the joist rating drops one size...; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_5_par025.htm Maybe just my eyes- because it all painted black, lol. Welcome to the forums!

Gary


----------

